# Kitchen countertop.



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

We built this countertop on site this week and finished it. We've got about 30 hours over 6 days in the project. This was by far the most complicated slab job I've done to date. 


We do alot of slabs for customers but they are usually just straight runs. This countertop was constructed with 20 individual pieces cut and fitted together.


----------



## aclose (Nov 11, 2007)

uhm, wow  
that is awesome to say the least.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Very cool idea and a great job. Well done. Makes some conversation piece. Is there the one entrance?


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

The kitchen is in an added on part of the existing house. It is now in the back across from the front door. The door in the pics is actually the back of the house. They still have a working kitchen at the front of the house that will soon be demolished when this one is fully functional.


----------



## formula462 (Dec 9, 2006)

details big dave,what is the finish,what wood species,how was it cut and how is it joined.....awesome


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Dave, what is this little cubby for ? It looks like the electrician is done, already has his switch plates on. Is that other rough in box some kinda media cable ?

Oh, and another job well done, of course.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

formula462 said:


> details big dave,what is the finish,what wood species,how was it cut and how is it joined.....awesome


It's easier for me to just answer questions as they come up than try to think of them all beforehand so here goes. 

Wood is 3" thick White Pine. The finish is a two part bartop epoxy. The wood was cut with a 16" Makita skil saw. It was joined with biscuits to line up everyting then a generous slathering of Gorilla glue with a few 3" screws driven at angles on the under side to pin everything while it all set up.



Daren said:


> Dave, what is this little cubby for ? It looks like the electrician is done, already has his switch plates on. Is that other rough in box some kinda media cable ?
> 
> Oh, and another job well done, of course.


The cubby is for a computer tower. they plan on setting the monitor in the corner on top and mounting a keyboard slide to the bottom of the top.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Dave

My question about the entrance pertains to the entrance to the inside area of the countertop. Is there just the one at the one end?


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

cabinetman said:


> Dave
> 
> My question about the entrance pertains to the entrance to the inside area of the countertop. Is there just the one at the one end?


Sorry, yes there is only the one entrance.


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

That is one unique design to say the least. Well done


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

Very, very impressive. Although I am in love with concrete countertops, I may have to kidnap you and make you "vacation" with me in Oklahoma to do my cabs in the new home.


----------



## MinConst (Oct 30, 2006)

Big Dave,
Very, Very nice work. The owners must love it!


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Dave, I think I've seen these photos somewhere else. Nice job buddy. I love the finish. Hope they're happy with it for a long time.


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

Looks Like A Brand New Bowling Lane On The Counter - Fantastic Work.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Another beautiful job Dave!


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Very nice work Dave, I hope they picked out some nice stools or chairs for the room. The top is such a Dynamic... it needs good company. If it was my house... I`d have you design the seating. Well done!! Rick


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

*Think I hit the wrong button*

Sorry guys... I think the first message went through.:blink: It`ll never happen again:glare: :laughing:


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

If I had this down... You`d have some pictures by now. Rick


----------



## Joe C (Nov 8, 2007)

That counter is awesome. Is that MirroCoat?

http://www.craftandworking.com


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

No, it's kinda of an off brand. My lumber supplier has it. It's called Aristocrat Liquid Glass.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Big Dave With all the wood grains going differant direction. What do you do about expantion and contraction in the wood?

I have tried that before and some of my jounts came loose. Even used pegs, glue, and screws. still cracked.


----------



## Dave B (Jan 26, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful. What great looking cabinets and countertop.

Great work.

Dave


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Handyman said:


> Big Dave With all the wood grains going differant direction. What do you do about expantion and contraction in the wood?
> 
> I have tried that before and some of my jounts came loose. Even used pegs, glue, and screws. still cracked.


I don't really do anything. I use good glue and biscuits to line it up flush to the top. 

Those slabs are 3 inches thick. They don't seem to move much but only time will tell. 

I tell my clients that I am not responsible for wood movement and I make every attempt to give them the very best product I can but after that it's out of my hand.


----------



## Connollys (Feb 3, 2008)

How did you apply the coating


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Connollys said:


> How did you apply the coating


It is a two part epoxy that you mix and pour onto the surface. You even it out as best you can with either a paint brush or I like to use a plastic putty knife. It will level out from there.

There are a few other tricks but they are spelled out in the instructions that are included.


----------



## snowi (Mar 2, 2008)

wow.. really nice


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

That is a great looking piece of work BigDave. Would love to see pictures once they finish the floors, walls, cabinet finishing, tile, etc.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

thekctermite said:


> That is a great looking piece of work BigDave. Would love to see pictures once they finish the floors, walls, cabinet finishing, tile, etc.


Probably not gonna happen. THat house was several hundred miles from my house and I don't plan a trip to that area anytime soon. Sorry.


----------



## TheToolGuy83 (May 2, 2008)

Wow!!! Awesome. I especially like the corners.


----------



## woodworks (Feb 12, 2008)

Big Dave;

First, Nice Job!!!:thumbsup: 

Second, where can I get the finish from? Is it expensive? How long does it take to dry? And can you coat it after it is installed? Last, how much did it take to do that?

Thanks


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

woodworks said:


> Big Dave;
> 
> First, Nice Job!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Your local paint store should be able to order it just ask for epoxy bar top finish. There are several different brands but it's all the same stuff.

It cost me $72.00 a gallon which covers 32 sq ft.

24 hours and you can handle it. I like to wait 48 to 72 before putting it into use.

That top took just under 3 gallons of finish per coat. I goofed the first coat, got in a hurry and didn't get it mixed well enough and had soft spots so I had to recoat to cover them up.


----------



## woodworks (Feb 12, 2008)

How many coats did you put on??? Other then the one you messed up or was that going to be included but just didn't come out right. And how many coats does it usually take?


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

If you mix it up per instructions then only one coat is necessary. I only put one coat on unless I'm unhappy with it.


----------



## woodworks (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks Big Dave, I am attempting to make my kitchen cabinets and counter tops. So far so good, but it is taking longer then I expected. I'm making them out out hickory and that's proving to be a bit challenging since there is so much tear out. I joint one side smothe and then run the rest of it throught the drum sander. Takes a long time that way. I haven't made up my mind yet on the counter tops. I know it's a lot of work also, and I'm not sure if I want to get into all that. 

Thanks for the info though. I can see a number of places I can use this finish.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Just another point that I wanted to make. THis finish is not good for vertical surfacess. It's thick but it would never hold to a vertical surface and build. It's just not designed for that.


----------



## woodworks (Feb 12, 2008)

Big Dave said:


> Just another point that I wanted to make. THis finish is not good for vertical surfacess. It's thick but it would never hold to a vertical surface and build. It's just not designed for that.


Meaning while it's drying, or afterwards??? I can see when it's wet, but what about after it drys???


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

After it dries then yes you can stand it up but while applying you need to have the piece laying horizontal.


----------

